# Sonic characters: Some of you find them attractive. You're going to tell me why.



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 19, 2009)

It's just an honest question. I will not flame you. I can not be held responsible if you're a *fucking dick* though.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

They aren't hot.
Shadow, however, is simply kickass


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Is it the spikes? I have no clue... I never found them any different from any other anthro picture, really.


----------



## Icen (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> They aren't hot.
> Shadow, however, is simply kickass


This.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 19, 2009)

Their giant heads?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe it's cuz' they have that strange compound eye that is two in one?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 19, 2009)

I have no fucking clue why people find the sonic characters attractive.

Sadly, I couldn't even begin to fathom why people enjoy them.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Maybe it's cuz' they have that strange compound eye that is two in one?



Oh god, the _eye_.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Or maybe it's just because they are furry characters and yiffers love that kind of thing~


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, they are kind of cute, but not sexy. The design is just way off.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> They aren't hot.
> Shadow, however, is simply kickass


^
This.

Edit: Shenzi, what did you do? That kitty is adorable though.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 19, 2009)

Giant heads and noodle limbs I guess


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Edit: Shenzi, what did you do? That kitty is adorable though.


I reset my post count. I don't want people thinking that I'm in it for the e-penis.

But yeah, Sonic is a weird style.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 19, 2009)

So apparently it's not alright to like Sonic.

But it's perfectly fine to find whatever fetish you have attractive. Or whatever you prefer. What on earth is so appealing about being turned into a jock strap? What is so appealing about six-breasted women? What is so appealing about two-dicked males? What is so appealing about breasts that would snap the anthro's spinal cord in half? What is so appearling about a penis that would do the same? What is so appealing about drawing everything in emotionless art? What is so appealing about working sex into every single thing possible?


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

Somebody drew dicks on em?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 19, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Giant heads and noodle limbs I guess



I've noticed a lot of people like to give Sonic characters more realistic anatomies though. As if they found them attractive enough to wanna fap to in the first place, but wanted to make them even more fap worthy by being more in line with traditional furry.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 19, 2009)

Because eyes that consume 80% of the face are hot?

Oh wait, no they're not.


----------



## Russ (Sep 19, 2009)

http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/a/a7/Tailzzz.jpg is probably why (SFW unless you start fantasizing things).


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Russ said:


> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/a/a7/Tailzzz.jpg is probably why (SFW unless you start fantasizing things).


datass.jpg


----------



## Russ (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> datass.jpg


 
You know you want it.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Russ said:


> You know you want it.


I'm fapping to it at this very moment.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 19, 2009)

*I don't find Sonic or any of the character hot or attractive. When I was a kid I used to love to watch the old show on TV, when it was just Sonic and Tails. 

I still think that Tails is cute but not in a crazy fantasize way. That's just freaking creepy.
*


----------



## Aurali (Sep 19, 2009)

Some people have fantasies about their past idols... like pokemon or yoshi, people just turned a child hood love into something more.


Shenzebo said:


> I reset my post count. I don't want people thinking that I'm in it for the e-penis.
> 
> But yeah, Sonic is a weird style.



copycat XD


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2009)

Eli said:


> copycat XD


Nu-uh! T.T

I will confess I do like Rogue the Bat when she's drawn in something other than Sonic style.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 19, 2009)

Screwing cartoon animals with excessively disproportionate features? I simply DON'T see the attraction in that.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, I been playing Sonic Adventure 2 on the Gamecube while all this has been going on and, yeah, I gotta admit, the graphics are pretty! Even today they still look pretty good. And the camera and all the surprise collisions/falls it causes has me so mad, I just about _do_ want to fuck... *something!*

Hm. Knuckles is a favorite it seems, possibly even more so than Tails. Could that just be cuz of his personality? Always aggressive n shit?


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't honestly believe we're having this discussion. 

There's no real justification for liking Sonic in a sexual manner. If you do, you're just plain fucked up.

I'm sure on the scale of normalcy, getting off to Sonic is two stages above "Serial Killer".


----------



## Russ (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm fapping to it at this very moment.


 
Murr Tails...

Fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Russ said:


> Murr Tails...
> 
> Fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


I want to wrap those tails around my cock like the Schwartz in Spaceballs.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I want to wrap those tails around my cock like the Schwartz in Spaceballs.


That movie is too epic to be used in this situation.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 19, 2009)

exactly why people are attracted to sonic characters? alot of ppl grew up with the shows i guess...like pokemon and digimon (which are oh so popular).


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 19, 2009)

I just noticed, Rouge's tits bounce pretty realistically, even adjusting their bouncage depending on how fast you're running. You'd have to actually be looking for it to notice, though.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 19, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I just noticed, Rouge's tits bounce pretty realistically, even adjusting their bouncage depending on how fast you're running. You'd have to actually be looking for it to notice, though.


and do you find them attractive?


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 19, 2009)

> Sonic characters: Some of you find them attractive. You're going to tell me why.


I don't find them attractive, but the games are good (except all the ones after Sonic Heroes).


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 19, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> and do you find them attractive?



Ummmm. _I guess?_ As polygons trying to pass for tits go, I've seen worse, but I mean, I find pretty much all the female character's from Resident Evil attractive (save for ones like Sherry, obviously, and most of those other one-off characters). Some of the older fighting games like Mortal Kombat have decent looking chicks. Bloody Roar has some too, and even anthro versions of those hot chicks, and wouldn't ya know, those manage to be even sexier! But for some reason, I have yet to see a version of Lara Croft I like (though I hear in the latest installment she actually can almost pass for human), never liked any of the "Divas" in any of the wrestling games I used to play.

Hmmm. Yeah, I think the "objects of childhood adoration becoming objects of adult sexual fantasy" crowd probably has it down. It's still a bit of a mystery to me as to how/why it happens, though. Because I was *nuts* for Sonic when I was little, but I dont *bust* a nut over them.

Though this one time when RP'ing with a chick (who IRL actually happened to be pretty hot), it turned out she was a bit of a Sonic fan too. So we used to RP that I was Knuckles and she was Rouge and, well, yeah, I went digging for treasures alright. But even then for it to really do anything for us we had to imagine ourselves having slightly more realistic anatomy, even with cartoony proportions (think ElfQuest characters). A lot of porn I see based on Sonic has that, or even grotesquely muscular physiques, but the majority barely does a good job of looking like the better examples of Sonic fan art out there that tries to retain the look of the official art.

Edit: Oh yeah! How could I leave Krystal out? Man I'd love to RP as Fox doin' the nasty with her under some ferns on Dinosaur Planet - but that's not that big a leap since my fursona's a wolf that happens to have the coloring/build more commonly associated with anthro foxes.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 19, 2009)

I really liked the old sonic games as a kid.  And if bad sonic fan art sonic, knock off art and sonic porn/porn done in the sonic style wasn't all over the damn place I'd probably like good sonic fan art more.  

But as it stands I view anything sonic the same way this fandom treats digimon/poke'mon which I find to be just about as unattractive.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 19, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's still a bit of a mystery to me as to how/why it happens, though.


Join the club, scientists and philosophers have been trying to figure out this for years


> Though this one time when RP'ing with a chick (who IRL actually happened to be pretty hot)


then why are you RP'ing with her? 


> Edit: Oh yeah! How could I leave Krystal out?


dude


----------



## Doug (Sep 19, 2009)

Because some sick fucks like to destroy the image of yet another great icon in video gaming by drawing Sonic with huge fucking dicks and shit.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 19, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Edit: Oh yeah! How could I leave Krystal out? Man I'd love to RP as Fox doin' the nasty with her under some ferns on Dinosaur Planet - but that's not that big a leap since my fursona's a wolf that happens to have the coloring/build more commonly associated with anthro foxes.





Dahguns said:


> dude


 
Am I the only straight person who doesn't like Krystal?


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 19, 2009)

no idea, but the sonic design is an eyesore to me. everything about it is wrong and stupid. a circle-torso, noodle limbs, huge-ass head, a huge mono-eye (i want to draw a damn line down the middle of his face), and a black oval sticking out of the middle of his face for a nose.
EDIT: also im sick to fucking death of ppl saying krystal is hot.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 19, 2009)

no one cares


----------



## Trigger (Sep 20, 2009)

They're deformed hedgehogs. I liked it when it was just tails and sonic, but I always prefered Tails.


----------



## Dayken (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Shadow, however, is simply kickass



I really hope you're kidding.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 20, 2009)

People are fucked up?

There are weirder fetishes out there, really.
Like eating shit, and pregnancy.

The Sonic characters make a little more sense to me than that, given they have personalities that some little lonely 12-year-old girls might deem "attractive" and masturbate over.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2009)

THEY HAVE NO SEX ORGANS!


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 20, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Am I the only straight person who doesn't like Krystal?



Well I'm straight and I have no attraction to her, but I'm a girl.  I never played star fox but from what I hear she was kind of an annoying character any ways.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 20, 2009)

I actually kinda think it's context. In the cannonish style they aren't all that attractive. I do however connect with the Tails type of characters in the story. You know he has the most potential to outdo sonic in the hero business  but he's way to shy and busy tinkering with inventions to do anything rash as he does. That personality archetype I believe many in the fandom have a kinship too. Thoughtful and creative but mostly wanting to stay below the limelight.

Because of this I think some people actually find that personality 'sexy' which is why they do as they do. Statistically Tails is probably the most 'porned' Sonic Character out there. But thankfully.... I think (at least I hope) a majority of the 'mature' stuff usually contains him in an older form. (But maybe that's just wishful thinking).


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> Well I'm straight and I have no attraction to her, but I'm a girl. I never played star fox but from what I hear she was kind of an annoying character any ways.


 
I have to say her accent would annoy the shit out of me :|



WolvenZhael said:


> They aren't hot.
> Shadow, however, is simply kickass


 
I approve of this message oh and knuckes is badass too XD


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

BECAUSE FURRIES ARE FUCKING STUPID OK STOP CALLING ATTENTION TO IT



Shenzebo said:


> I reset my post count. I don't want people thinking that I'm in it for the e-penis.



BUT THEN HOW WILL I MEASURE MINE AGAINST IT? D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> BUT THEN HOW WILL I MEASURE MINE AGAINST IT? D:


 
measure yours versus whitenoise 

Also Setsuna is one bad motherfucker XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> BECAUSE FURRIES ARE FUCKING STUPID OK STOP CALLING ATTENTION TO IT


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> measure yours versus whitenoise
> 
> Also Setsuna is one bad motherfucker XD



Whitenoise actually does not have that many posts, and that's just counting my visible post count and not the 10,000+ posts I've made between the Black Hole and forum games!  Although if we are taking quality into consideration along with quantity, then he would be closer to me, I think.

And yes.  Yes he is.  Thank you for knowing who he is. 8)



Perverted Impact said:


>



What the hell?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Whitenoise actually does not have that many posts, and that's just counting my visible post count and not the 10,000+ posts I've made between the Black Hole and forum games! Although if we are taking quality into consideration along with quantity, then he would be closer to me, I think.


 
lol thats a shit load of posting man and I thought phoenix had a bunch of posts XD


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol thats a shit load of posting man and I thought phoenix had a bunch of posts XD



ph*eo*nix's posts are all worthless shit posts, though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What the hell?


 Got bored. :X


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Got bored. :X



OH, YOU :roll:/`


----------



## Reiko (Sep 20, 2009)

Who knows why people beat off to Sonic and his characters. Perhaps they're kids who love Sonic, Pokemon, Digimon, and whatever else kids are into these days and just want to see porn of their favorite things? 

I mean, eight years ago when I was ten, I used to be a Pokemon porn fiend. I was like, obsessed with Officer Jenny and shit. I stopped being into it at thirteen, as the solid three years of masturbating to it ruined the characters for me. 

I look back on it now and silently hang my head in shame. Could just be the same for people who dig seeing cartoonish hedgehogs bumping nasties. If they're adults, well... That's just plain sad. Means they never grew out of the pre-teen/early teen obsession to me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Tails of course, he's so cute <3


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

why else would I have tails as my avatar hehe


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> why else would I have tails as my avatar hehe


Yeah, but why?

I don't find sonic characters attractive in the least, I simply don't understand it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 20, 2009)

I think this pretty much says it all :V .

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2805358

Furries whack off to Sonic because furries are fucking gross, and now that that's settled everyone can go back to talking about how great I am and how much you love me :V .


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't understand the attraction, but there are a lot of attractions I don't understand.

Searching for "hedgehog" on FA, almost all of the results are Sonic characters, or Sonic-styled characters. I'm disappointed at the lack of realistic hedgehogs, because hedgehogs are pretty cool animals.  Sonic looks nothing like a real hedgehog.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 20, 2009)

Sonic sucksssss

Krystal does too.

Yuck.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 20, 2009)

I dont understand the attraction personally.. although I have always thought there was a lot to work with in sally. 

beyond that.. they're about as "attractive" as bugs bunny..


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> I dont understand the attraction personally.. although I have always thought there was a lot to work with in sally.
> 
> beyond that.. they're about as "attractive" as bugs bunny..



You mean when cross-dressing?


----------



## FlawlessDog (Sep 20, 2009)

Honestly, never thought that much about Sonic, until I saw these three...
*1*
*2*
*3*

OMG... 
'nuff said

NSFW

Dude, fucking label links, goddamn.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

FlawlessDog said:


> Honestly, never thought that much about Sonic, until I saw these three...
> *1*
> *2*
> *3*
> ...



Those are really, really gross.  Ugh, his anatomy is so disturbing.

AND THE FACES, ARRRRRRGH


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Those are really, really gross. Ugh, his anatomy is so disturbing.
> 
> AND THE FACES, ARRRRRRGH


 
>.>
now I know not to click on the links, thank god I didn't see what ever you saw lolz


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 20, 2009)

If Sonic were realistic, he'd be terrifying.

HIS EYES ARE ONE EYE.


----------



## Wildside (Sep 20, 2009)

I never bothered trying to understand the attraction to Sonic characters, it only confuses me more. ._.;

In my honest opinion...Attraction to Sonic characters is the closest thing to bestiality and pedophilia at the same time.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 20, 2009)

to the defense of this (SORTA) I used to think tails was cute when you pressed down on the controller..

but that was cute in an "aww" sort of way.. not cute in an "UNF" sort of way.. not at all... 

yes I agree.. those 3 linked pictures above are NASTAH! well drawn sure.. but.. grotesque.


----------



## Riptor (Sep 21, 2009)

Honestly, no, I don't think they're attractive at all. (Ironically, though, it was a chance encounter with Sonic hentai that made me first discover the fandom.)

The old designs, which I personally prefer, are cute in a Loony Toons-esque way (still not sexy), but the new designs are pretty much badly-proportioned anime rejects.

Plus, I don't tend to find any game/cartoon characters hot, because that's not really the kind of thing you want to be focusing on when you play/watch their stuff, you know?


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 21, 2009)

I only find Amy rose, rouge the bat, and blaze the cat attractive, it's pretty much since they have the very cute girl figure.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Sep 21, 2009)

To be honest I don't care. I personally don't find Sonic characters attractive, although I'm not so against the style as some people here are.

And I don't particularly care for Krystal.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 21, 2009)

ive never found them attractive but tails is cute


----------



## Takoto (Sep 21, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Giant heads and noodle limbs I guess



Goddamn it.
I lol'd.


----------



## Envy (Sep 21, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> I dont understand the attraction personally.. although I have always thought there was a lot to work with in sally.
> 
> beyond that.. they're about as "attractive" as bugs bunny..



The older Rubber Hose style cartoons are probably a better analogy. Some (Oswald the Lucky Rabbit, for instance) even have the mono-eye.


With the exception of Sally, who has definite femminine curves, and Rouge, who has probably too much of them, most of the characters are liked more for their personality, and the exposure people got to them when they were little... Probably. I'm not exactly a huge fan of Sonic characters aside from the occasional picture, at least not in that way.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 21, 2009)

I find them actually pretty repulsive as far as character design and general shape goes. Sonic should have just stayed as a 2D game character.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 21, 2009)

I ask the same question.. Why are there so many fan characters of it and so much porn with it. Susan Boyle is more attractive then any of the characters >.<

As a child though, I liked the sonic games a bit and occasionally drew lil sketches of the characters, I stopped doing that completely after I discovered the Internet and it's sacred rule 34 :/

I'll never look at the hedgehog the same way ever again


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 21, 2009)

in b4 you are all pedos.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2009)

Envy said:


> most of the characters are liked more for their personality



See, I don't get this, because all of the characters in those games are stupid (Big the cat, Knuckles), obnoxious (Sonic, Tails, Amy, Cream, etc.), or just utterly unlikeable (everyone else).

Also all Sonic games are terrible and you should feel bad for having ever liked them.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 21, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> See, I don't get this, because all of the characters in those games are stupid (Big the cat, Knuckles), obnoxious (Sonic, Tails, Amy, Cream, etc.), or just utterly unlikeable (everyone else).
> 
> Also all Sonic games are terrible and you should feel bad for having ever liked them.



Well, there's more to Sonic then the gams remember, I mean most people who have grown into the fandom, especially the adult areas, grew up with SATAM, and comics that actually gave these characters some personality (or lack there of with the comments *cough*) 

I would say, if I were to ever have sex with an  in age sonic character, I'd put a bag over their vocal cords first. Can you imagine some of those American voice actors acting their way to orgasm? Nasty.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2009)

Tantroo_McNally said:


> Well, there's more to Sonic then the gams remember, I mean most people who have grown into the fandom, especially the adult areas, grew up with SATAM, and comics that actually gave these characters some personality (or lack there of with the comments *cough*)
> 
> I would say, if I were to ever have sex with an  in age sonic character, I'd put a bag over their vocal cords first. Can you imagine some of those American voice actors acting their way to orgasm? Nasty.



"IT'S ALMOST AS COOL AND BLUE AS I AM!"


----------



## bearetic (Sep 22, 2009)

Link #1 said:
			
		

> Keywords:
> zen   sonic   butt   dildo







teehee

EDIT: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2745947/


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 22, 2009)

I really don't care about  other chars but sonics....just no. Not liking. If you want to have one go ahead but I don't like it all. Having met pedo-sicko-freak-"Jasonic" couple years ago doesn't make me feel better about sonic crap.:3


----------



## JACster1 (Sep 24, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Somebody drew dicks on em?


Pretty much what I was going to say. If there's a fandom, there's usually porn for it.

I, personally, am a Sonic fan from the old-skool. But I do not enjoy my hedgehogs gey or with dangly bits, thank you very much. :3


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I don't see the attraction myself, but in the defense of people that do, out of all the hedgehogs in the world sonic is the most porkable.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2009)

Rule 34.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Rule 34.


 
DAMN YOU RULE 34!!1!!! >:C


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's just an honest question. I will not flame you. I can not be held responsible if you're a *fucking dick* though.



Why does anyone find anything attractive?

I think almost all of them are hot when drawn certain ways and not like kids.  For example Sonic and Tails, in Sonic X.  Shadow and Knuckles sometimes, too.  In that cartoon with Scratch and Grounder they are either drawn too poorly or look too much like little kids for me to get that, I think.

I have no clue *why*; I just do...


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Why does anyone find anything attractive?


I find furry attractive because I love the fact they have fur, it makes things more comfortable and looks a lot better than skin, and most furry is drawn in a way which MAKES them really attractive. Sonic is drawn the same in every damn picture, apart from the really awfully drawn ones.

There, I pinpointed what I like about furry. What do you like about sonic? It's a blue, coloured in weird thing. If I can pinpoint what I find attractive about something, you can.

Sure, the pinpoint was rather vague, but all we want is a vague reason.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I find furry attractive because I love the fact they have fur, it makes things more comfortable and looks a lot better than skin, and most furry is drawn in a way which MAKES them really attractive. Sonic is drawn the same in every damn picture, apart from the really awfully drawn ones.
> 
> There, I pinpointed what I like about furry. What do you like about sonic? It's a blue, coloured in weird thing. If I can pinpoint what I find attractive about something, you can.
> 
> Sure, the pinpoint was rather vague, but all we want is a vague reason.



I guess I could say it's about the same reason, but that would fall under why I like furry characters in general.  The fur is nice and they are drawn in a way that makes them attractive.  The only difference is we don't think *those* characters are attractive or aesthetically pleasing, I guess.

There's other things I could point at, such as body types (I don't like really muscular body types) and I generally like the long/spikey hair thing...

I'm really at a loss though so I'm shooting at stars, here.  I think it falls under the general furry character type I like and find "attractive".  I guess it kind of correlates with the regular body type and all with the boys I'd be into.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I guess I could say it's about the same reason,


Sonic is always drawn in the same way. Scrawny and unbalanced, and he looks exactly the same in every picture. There must be something imparticular you like about him.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Sonic is always drawn in the same way. Scrawny and unbalanced, and he looks exactly the same in every picture. There must be something imparticular you like about him.



Sorry, I tried >.<


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Sorry, I tried >.<


There must be _some_ part of it that sticks out above other characters...


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 24, 2009)

They look really...disproportional and I feel like a pedophile now after people raped my childhood memories of them.

Now the games even suck.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> They look really...disproportional and I feel like a pedophile now after people raped my childhood memories of them.
> 
> Now the games even suck.



You're really squicked that easily?


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> They look really...disproportional and I feel like a pedophile now after people raped my childhood memories of them.
> 
> Now the games even suck.


All of my childhood memories have been adulterated, nothing phases me anymore.


----------



## Tsun (Sep 27, 2009)

Same as explaining why do we like furry characters to a non-furry person

It's just a fandom like any other i guess


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok, so Ricky, as someone who find them attractive. It's interesting that this thread isn't even about other furries, but someone made it a point to contrast between them and Sonic characters and how they like the texture of fur, whereas Sonic characters would feel like.... well? What would they feel like? I mean, would they have fur too, just extremely short and having a velvet-like texture?

Hopefully you can see how this is different than a lot of other furry fetish fuel. Some cartoons are easy to bring to life on paper (animate), like Sonic, but harder to imagine interacting with *you* unless you, mentally, transport yourself into that cartoon world. But then there's still the question of what that would feel like.


----------



## Patton89 (Sep 27, 2009)

No, i have never found sonic characters attractive.


----------



## Reednemer (Sep 27, 2009)

Who cares.


----------



## peacheskawaii (Sep 28, 2009)

i've grown up with sonic and tails from the video games and i find them adorable. i guess sonic became a bit of a token male role model for me and the thought of him or tails cuddling all lovey dovey just makes me happy inside <3

not to mention the fox has gotta cute lil behind :3


----------



## Ricky (Sep 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Ok, so Ricky, as someone who find them attractive. It's interesting that this thread isn't even about other furries, but someone made it a point to contrast between them and Sonic characters and how they like the texture of fur, whereas Sonic characters would feel like.... well? What would they feel like? I mean, would they have fur too, just extremely short and having a velvet-like texture?
> 
> Hopefully you can see how this is different than a lot of other furry fetish fuel. Some cartoons are easy to bring to life on paper (animate), like Sonic, but harder to imagine interacting with *you* unless you, mentally, transport yourself into that cartoon world. But then there's still the question of what that would feel like.




Sonic might be prickly?  Tails would probably be soft because he has fur...

Is this a serious question?  What is your point, and how does this "contrast with other furry fetish" stuff?  I just think Tails is hot.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 28, 2009)

They're _fast_! 

And they're... They're _fast_!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 28, 2009)

Charmie the Bee is adorable-ish.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuck this thread and everyone in it.


----------



## Panda (Sep 29, 2009)

I find them to be cute more than attractive.
 
Tails and Cream are my favorites.
  Tails was always my favorite, when I was younger ( like...8 or so?) I found him cute in the "aww he could be a good boyfriend!" way.
   I still find him amazingly cute.

Then Cream...I played her online a few years ago and I thought she was adorable and I have a thing for bunnies so that just added to her adorableness


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Fuck this thread and everyone in it.



It's all your fault, you know. :c


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 29, 2009)

I do. the not-bird female kind. because I do. I don't know why.


----------

